# حمل محاضرة How To Design A saftey Circuit



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (12 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الاعضاء...

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....

الملف المرفق يحتوي على محاضرة بعنوان:

How To Design A saftey Circuit​
الرجاء تحميل الملف للاستفادة....​

:31:نسألكـــــــــــــــــــــم الدعـــــــــــــــــــاء:31:
:78:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (13 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*






جزاك الله كل خير أخي معتصم على هذه المشاركات القيّمة
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابن العميد (13 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا علىى المحاضره


----------

